# tired of the talk time for the action



## Momma2 (Feb 5, 2008)

Well I've been saying for along time I need to lose 10-15lbs, well since I started saying that it's crept up too 15-20lbs. I started running in Nov. I fell and messed the ankle up and that seemed to take my motivation with it, today is 3 months since that happened and last night I did 30 min of HIIT, more like LIIT, but I did it and that's what matters to me. 
My diet, well I'm kinda of a picky eater so it's strange, but I know what i need to eat and am going to make a good effort to eat right, and avoid drinking, not totally but some.
I plan to start a weight training next week after I get a week of running worked into my scheldule, then I will work training in.
So out of the starting gate I go not full blast, but I'm going.


----------



## katt (Feb 5, 2008)

Good luck!  Is running going to be your main cardio?  What is your weight program going to look like?


----------



## Momma2 (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm not sure about weight training just yet, I was suppose to start this week, but here it is thursday and nothing at all this week. I ran last mon & tue. Tuesday night my Dad died, (not all that unexpected he had cancer and looked bad christmas) I went to Dallas and did all the things you are expected to do, including staying up way past my bedtime. So for now I'm blaming my lack of excercising and being tired on the fact that I am tired.
I plan to take it kinda easy this weekend and get back on track Monday, Im going to focus on that for now. Just running and doing something with the few free weights I have and the bowflex.


----------



## ezrafitch (Feb 16, 2008)

oh.  I thought you were talking about the presidential candidates, lol.


----------



## Momma2 (Mar 26, 2008)

Ok I'm back I'm motivated. I am working out regularly and learning to like egg whites and chicken breast again. Monday is walking day, tuesday hiit day, wed. will be jumping day (rope, jacks, kids toys) thursday biking day. Friday bud light day. Sat & Sun mowing days ( this is a decent little work out, tractor doesn't have power steering and weed eating takes hrs)
Now I just need to work in my weight training. Maybe 3 days a week so
we'll do it on Mon. Wed. & Fri.


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 26, 2008)

The lawn is the hubby's job isn't it ?


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 26, 2008)

What part of Texas you from?


----------



## countryboy (Mar 26, 2008)

Sounds like a good plan.  Good Luck!

This is coming from someone who is also trying to get back into it...

-Dennis


----------



## Momma2 (Mar 26, 2008)

Lawn & Pasture could be the husbands job but I like to do it, plus the kids can't get near me when I'm on the lawn mower, tractor or weed eating.
I'm in West Texas east of San Angelo
Getting back into it is the hardest part, I know what to do and can probably rattle off, calorie's, protein, carb to most anything w/o even thinking about it. But I have had a hard time getting motivated then I stood on the scale what a wake up call that was I slacked off way to long.


----------



## Momma2 (Mar 27, 2008)

Ok I had a pretty good day, 
7:30 1 egg white 2oz meat
10:00 same
12:00 3 oz ground beef
3:00 3oz chicken breast (was left overs from monday)
7:00 Chicken kabob (mix of breast & thigh)

Walked 5.5 miles approx. 4 miles per hr. did jump rope several times (I'm not very coordinated apparently)
Ordered some caffeine and couldn't find any ephedrine maybe they took it off the market, I have a couplke bottles left anyway and ordered some satiety hoodia from here so hopefully they will come in soon.
Today 
7:30 1 egg white 2 oz lean beef
9:30 8oz protein (was hungry)
10:30 1 egg white 2 oz lean beef
12:30 chicken kabob

did a light arm workout


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 27, 2008)

No carbs or greens with these meals?


----------



## Momma2 (Mar 27, 2008)

I don't eat anything that is green, the only vegetables I eat are beans, potatoes and occasionally sweet corn the only fruits I will eat is an apple occasionally. I have no idea why, just have never likes them drove my folks nuts. I do cook them for my girls and they both like veggies & fruit.
Not intentionally leaving out carbs, just don't eat alot of them and most of the ones I like are not the good type.
Thanks for checking on me though.


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 27, 2008)

Bake potatoes is a good source of carbs, sorry I didn't know that you don't eat greens. Just asking!


----------



## Momma2 (Mar 27, 2008)

you'd have no way of knowing about my picky eating
When I know I'm way low on carbs ( get irritable and manage to piss off the husband) I make spaghetti. Then just watch how much I consume, But since I'm just getting started again I don't want to drift to much outside the lines till I know I'm in full control of my eating, if not here comes the pizza.


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 27, 2008)

I hear that!


----------



## Momma2 (Mar 31, 2008)

didn't have a great weekend I managed to eat ok, but didn't do much physical but mow. I enjoyed to many bud lights though it was a nice weekend to just habg out. So back on track again.
Here goes.


----------



## the other half (Mar 31, 2008)

mmmmm, lite beer.


----------



## Momma2 (Apr 25, 2008)

I have had a real hard time finding the right motivation, but I'm not giving up.
I went and got some metrx to use as one of my meals i have always had good luck when using that as my morning meal, maybe this will bring back my motivation. I went back to an eca stack and for the first time ever I felt myself crashing bad a few hrs after taking it, it was a different type caffeine a capsule rather than a pill, I haven't taken any for a couple weeks, I think I'll start again monday. hopefully the crashing will be gone.


----------



## Irons77 (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice to see you again, you can't give up


----------



## countryboy (Apr 25, 2008)

Momma2 said:


> I have had a real hard time finding the right motivation, but I'm not giving up.
> I went and got some metrx to use as one of my meals i have always had good luck when using that as my morning meal, maybe this will bring back my motivation. I went back to an eca stack and for the first time ever I felt myself crashing bad a few hrs after taking it, it was a different type caffeine a capsule rather than a pill, I haven't taken any for a couple weeks, I think I'll start again monday. hopefully the crashing will be gone.



Keep on keeping on!

I went wild for a while and noticed a couple of things...
1.  wasn't getting enough sleep
2.  wasn't eating enough

the combination of the 2 made for a LONG week ..  and I "crashed" on the weekends...

Now, I am focusing on those as the TOP priority (and including the workouts)..  I WILL ge at least 6 hrs sleep per night (minimum) and I will eat at a decent level ( 80 - 85% of maintenance at minimum)..  added protein powder to help up the calories and protein %.

The workouts will come along...


----------



## Momma2 (Apr 28, 2008)

didn't sleep much again last night but then again I never do, think it's the age thing. Had metrx for b'fast this morning and it was GOOD, don't understand why i stop those. Today I will walk/jog and do some light lifting it's been awhile so I'll start off light. 
Thanks for checking on me.


----------



## countryboy (Apr 28, 2008)

My priorities...

1.  Sleep
2.  Diet
3.  Health
4.  Exercise


Nail down the first 3..  4th will come along.  Keep it up!


----------



## Momma2 (Apr 29, 2008)

finished up ok yesterday walked about 3 miles, ate pretty good but not enough I know. Today I had 
730 metrx
10 lean beef/cheese
12 lean beef/cheese
this evening I will have lean beef again (i like it, throw on some taco seasoning and I'm good)
 walking 3 miles and tonight running a shovel and sitting paving stones


----------



## countryboy (May 6, 2008)

How are you making out??


----------



## Momma2 (May 8, 2008)

I'm still going at it, it's slow but that just means that when I get it off I have a better chance of it stayings off. I am walking about 3 miles per day and I now have my bike up so I can ride 30 min. in the evening. As much as I like the progress I make when I run it's just to hard on my knees and ankles, so I'm sticking to walking and biking. I haven't worked in enough weight training yet. I make the best out of the things I have to do like moving the paving stones though they are just 21 #'s each but I lift them like they are dumbells, do the same when putting up inventory everything here weighs 30-75# so I move everything by hand rather than with a dolly or forkilift may not help anything but makes me feel better and that's what this journey is all about me feeling better and losing some weight in the process.I
I have ate real well this week, right size portions and no seconds. Heck all in all this has been a good week on both food and cardio.


----------



## Momma2 (May 9, 2008)

ok I have finally gotten the scale to start moving and I actually did some light lifting yesterday not much but at least I did some. Yea for me.


----------

